# Motorhome Revamp - Latest pictures



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, the next stage of renovation is over and i've finally got round to taking some pictures. We have replaced the upolstery and curtains with new ones made by Sally and converted the luton bed back to the way it should be. It used to be a fixed matress, but we had new foams cut and Sally made the covers. We have also recovered the various boards around the motorhome, fitted UK headlights, fitted new numberplates, connected the engine battery to the solar regulator - so it now gets charged too, fitted a seat swivel to the passenger seat and fitted a new cd/mp3/bluetooth handsfree headunit. I replaced our water boiler. We've also got a new lcd tv and sky decoder.

Click here to view the revamp pictures

Let me know what you think. For those who don't know or can't remember the dreary old interior i've attached some pictures!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I know it's hard work, having refurbished vans myself but well worth the effort.. It's looking good now, very proffesional .. well done both of you !


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All looks very posh now Shane well done to Sally on the furnishings


Jacquie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane
Sorry never saw old interior before
Which is the new design?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Only joking
It looks great and what a professional job
Nice one mate

Steve


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I bet you are now pleased it didn't sell. Looks a great job, well done to both of you.
Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

sally wants a little word with you steve lol. saw the van in the flesh at the weekend. looks great shane and sally

stew


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

What a differance!
that is really good 8)


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Only joking





stevercar said:


> It looks great and what a professional job
> Nice one mate
> 
> Steve


Sally Stew said you want a little word? 8O   
Well let me get the first word in: :wink: 
You could make a living by doing van conversions. 
The first post was a joke. :roll: 
The second post was a compliment but you knew that anyway. 
Can`t wait to see it with my own eyes. 8O  :roll:  
It Looks Fantastic   

Steve


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey Shane, fantastic pictures mate but I have to say that it looks better when you see it in the flesh.....
Wish I had chatted up Sally instead of paying a kings ransom to have ours done mate :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Well done to both of you, we really do know what goes into a revamp like yours, and it really is worth it in the end....

Keith


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Revamp*

Hi Snelly & Sally

Your revamp is really impressive,it looks like a new van

good job well done   

We had our RV re-upholstered as the original upholstery was minging,it really does make a big difference.

Damondunc


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*refurbishing*

Hi

Excellent job - I get mad just putting a duvet in a cover.

I suggest you copyright your design - Hymer or Swift might nab that trendy look!

How much notice do you need for us to book in when it is our turn!!

Rapide561


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

What a transformation! Super job, has brought the whole motorhome bang up to date. Well done.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your kind words!

As for booking in your motorhomes for Sally to do, I think you've got no chance... she hates sewing, even though she's a qualified seamstress. Anyway, she'll be busy for a while yet, I want the front seats covering and during the winter we are converting the fixed rear bed into a U shaped lounge! Thats if we don't come into a shed load of money before hand and upgrade!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Do you think I should let the insurance know its been renovated and worth more...??? Its currently insured for 13k, do you think I need to up that or is it about right for a 1992 6 berth?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

It is probably worth calling them and explaining what you have done and asking them how much extra it would cost to increase the insurance value. in the event of theft or total write off they would send an assessor to set a value. if he thinks you could have got more than you said it is worth he is unlikely to say so and go with your lesser figure. 

stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Shane,

It looks great compared to the photos of the original upholstery. Are you doing the headreasts and the panel below the control unit as well? That will really set it off.

Now that you have a new Sat box, does your square dish behave itself now?

The MH is a credit to you both. Where do you find the time to do all that?

J & R


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi Shane,
> 
> It looks great compared to the photos of the original upholstery. Are you doing the headreasts and the panel below the control unit as well? That will really set it off.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes, we have done all the panels too.

Our sat dish is great once you get it locked on.

Shane.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane 
Insurance copanies assessors work on book value and offer the lowest payment, it is up to you to convince them to pay more. Therefore any invoices you have for improvements on basic model help your cause. With the amount of work you and Sally have obviously put into the conversion is of no interest to the assessor unless you can produce receipts covering improvements. If you think(and god please do not let this happen) your van caught fire and was totally burnt out, what proof have you got to say your van was worth more than Joe Bloggs who did no conversion?
Jan`s car was wrote off when it was flooded whilst in a car park. To cut it short the assessor offered a pittance, saying slightly above mileage,missing wheel trims, not well looked after etc,etc. I then had to go through reasons for the things he pointed out and produce evidence to substantiate this. I will explain when I see you. Anyway with the evidence the offer increased by 22% and I still complained and got my costs back.
The main point i am trying to make is we tell them the value of ??? and they charge us based on that, but it does not make much difference to a degree. Think! they do not say what is the condition v/g good, fair or poor? They do ask the mileage and/or mileage per year.
Your time spent on renovation is worth a lot of money and you should cover that cost of time somehow. :wink: 
Yes you should tell them about the renovation and also inform them of the costs incurred with Invoices as proof :wink: 
I hope this helps in some way.

Steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Steve

All I can say is im with adrian flux and they ask you what its worth and want pictures for assessment. I told em it was worth 13k last year when we bought it, sent em pictures and they agreed.


----------



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Snelly
Your motorhome looks great, we just got a Euromobil aswell (1995) and I was looking at your bathroom which is exactly like ours, however one question - is the tap on the sink original, our one is plastic and it is broken and have been quoted £50 for a new one and to be honest with 2 kids will probably get broken again. I like the look of have a metal one which would be more sturdy. We have a hot / cold knob at the front left and the tap (which lifts out for the shower) at the rear right - both need replacing.

Your thoughts would be super!

Viks


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Viks

Our tap is not an original... its been replaced at some point. It pulls out and doubles up as the shower. I've no idea where you'd get one from... its a case of looking around. Good luck and congrats on your purchase.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane 

ref viks request who was the dealer you got your swivel base from they had loads of taps

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> ref viks request who was the dealer you got your swivel base from they had loads of taps
> 
> stew


Oh yeah, it was OLeary's - 314 Hull Rd, Woodmansey, East Yorkshire, HU17 0RS - (01482) 868632 - Website


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Hello Snelly, 

Kind folks directed me to this thread, are the revamp photos still available???

many thanks


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes I'd like to see them too pleas, as the link doesn't seem to work anymore.
Terri


----------

